# $1000 Reward



## Jim Silvania (May 31, 2010)

$1000 Reward

$500 For information leading to the recovery of a 2007 Monark 1401 DlX DC 14&#8217; 3&#8221; Ser No. MNX94565E607 OH Registration No. OH-6531-EM , beige w/ brn trim & a 2008 Mercury 2008 9.9 EL4SSST Ser # OR235026 and a 2009 Yacht Club Trailer OH registration No. SRF7940 And another $500 for information leading to the arrest and prosecution of those who stole it

Call Jim Silvania 614/ 241-8790


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I dont even know you dude and this story makes me sick. I cant believe who stupid people are anymore. I am no where near the Ohio but if I see it up in NW ohio I will keep my eye out....thats terrible.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

jim, can you post a pic and let us know about where this happened so we know where to look for it. 

salmonid


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes I agree with salmonid, post some pics...there are thousands of fisherman on this site and we all understand and fear that nightmare.

Also check craigslist periodically and do an extended search.

Good Luck


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I will keep my eyes peeled around the Buckeye lake area, for the boat and or motor for sale. Always looking


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Lots of expensive stolen goods end up on Craigslist. We should all check our local listings for the boat and motor separate or together, with or without decals.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

heard of a nice lund w/ about $1,000.00 in decoys stolen from around the toledo area.


----------



## liveblue23 (Jun 8, 2010)

im on craigslist a lot checkin for boats so ill def keep my eyes out. i also will be doing a little river fishing this week so i really hope you get it back. good luck bud


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That's horrible, keep us updated.....i can't even imagine that happening....


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Post some pics or go to google images so i can see what the boat looks like...............


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Man, that sucks!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you were insured or they find your boat. In the meantime if you need to go fishin let us know. I'm sure someone would have room for ya.
Good luck!


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

What is it with people getting so ballsy these days! Some low life stole my outboard ( Evinrude 9.9) and also pulled my drain plug all on the dock right in front of my house. I'll definitly keep an eye out and hope you're boats recovered soon.


----------

